# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل اطلع الحافظ ابن حجر على شرح ابن رجب للبخاري ؟

## أبو مالك العوضي

يذكر بعض الباحثين المعاصرين أن الحافظ ابن حجر لم يطلع على شرح ابن رجب على صحيح البخاري .
ويعزون هذا القول إلى السخاوي في كتابه (الجواهر والدرر) الذي أفرده لترجمة شيخه الحافظ ابن حجر رحم الله الجميع .
وعند النظر في كلام السخاوي نجده يعزو هذا الكلام للحافظ ابن حجر نفسه !

ولكن المطلع على فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر يعرف بوضوح أن الحافظ اطلع على شرح ابن رجب واستفاد منه في عدة مواضع .

وعند إعادة التأمل في كلام السخاوي يظهر أن هؤلاء الباحثين لم يتبينوا المراد من الكلام.
وهذا نصه: 
(( وقد سبقه شيخه المجد اللغوي صاحب القاموس، فرأيت في أسماء تصانيفه (منح الباري بالسيح الفسيح المجاري في شرح صحيح البخاري) وأنه كمل منه ربع العبادات في عشرين مجلدة. وكذا سبقه - فيما قيل - إلى التسمية بفتح الباري الحافظ الزين بن رجب الحنبلي، لكن سمعت صاحب الترجمة يذكر أنه لم يطلع على ذلك )).

فالمراد أن ابن حجر لم يطلع على تسمية ابن رجب للكتاب بهذا الاسم؛ ولذلك تجد الحافظ ابن حجر لا يسميه بذلك إذا نقل منه ، وإنما يقول مثلا: وقال ابن رجب في شرحه لأوائل البخاري .

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم وبه الهداية ومنه التوفيق .

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

أحسن الله إليكم. 
وإضافة إلى ما ذكرتم، فإن الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير يرى بأن ابن حجر ينقل عن ابن رجب احيانا من غير أن يسميه.

----------


## ابن رجب

> أحسن الله إليكم. 
> وإضافة إلى ما ذكرتم، فإن الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير يرى بأن ابن حجر ينقل عن ابن رجب احيانا من غير أن يسميه.


شكر الله لكم أبا حازم .. 
لكن ما سر تكرار تسمية الكتاب بمن سبقه ؟

----------


## محب الأدب

قال شيخنا - قدس الله روحه : 
" ومن شراح البخاري زين الدين : عبد الرحمن بن أحمد ابن رجب الحنبلي (736 – 795) ولم يتم هذا الشرح , وإنما وصل فيه إلى كتاب الجنائز. وقد سماه : ( فتح الباري في شرح البخاري ) وقد قال ابن حجر : إنه قرأ فيه 1/160, 162, وقد صرح في موطن آخر بأنه لم يطلع عليه قبل أن يسمي كتابه. "

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(وقد صرح في موطن آخر بأنه لم يطلع عليه قبل أن يسمي كتابه).اهـ.

أين أقف على هذا التصريح ؟
أو بمعنى آخر: هل يوجد دليل على أن الحافظ ابن حجر لم يقف على شرح ابن رجب، قبل أن يُسمّي ابن حجر كتابه ؟
وهل يوجد دليل على أن ابن حجر وقف على تسمية شرح ابن رجب، بعد وقوفه عليه ؟

وأنا (إلى الآن) أميل إلى قول الشيخ أبي مالك: (فالمراد أن ابن حجر لم يطلع على تسمية ابن رجب للكتاب بهذا الاسم؛ ولذلك تجد الحافظ ابن حجر لا يسميه بذلك إذا نقل منه ، وإنما يقول مثلا: وقال ابن رجب في شرحه لأوائل البخاري).اهـ.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

مع ملاحظة أن قول الحافظ ابن حجر (وقال ابن رجب في شرحه لأوائل البخاري).اهـ. أو (قرأت في شرح ابن رجب).اهـ. مثلا .. ليس دليلا بذاته على أن ابن حجر لم يقف على التسمية؛ وذلك لأن ابن حجر مثلا يقول "وقع في شرح الكرماني" أو "شرح الخطابي" كذا وكذا .. ويريد بذلك الاختصار، وهو قد وقف على تسمية هذه الكتب بيقين ... وأنا دليلي على عدم وقوف ابن حجر على تسمية شرح ابن رجب: نص كلام السخاوي، عن شيخه، لا إغفال ابن حجر التسمية ... فليعلَم، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

> شكر الله لكم أبا حازم .. 
> لكن ما سر تكرار تسمية الكتاب بمن سبقه ؟


أحسن الله إليك، كلام السخاوي يدل على أن الحافظ لم يطلع على تسمية ابن رجب لشرحه، وعلى ذلك فالحافظ لم يتعمد التكرار.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

موضوع شائق.
ويشبه هذا ما وقع للإمام الجعبري في شرحه للشاطبية؛ إذ سمى شرحه "كنز المعاني".
وقد سبقه إلى هذه التسمية الإمام شعلة في شرحه للشاطبية أيضًا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

من مشاركة الأخ "الجنيدالله":



> شرح ابن جبارة اسمه المفيد .....
> وشرح اللورقي أيضا اسمه المفيد
> وهذا متكرر في شروح الشاطبية؛ فالعقد النضيد للسمين وللغساني، وكنز المعاني للجعبري ولشعلة.


بملتقى أهل التفسير هــنـــا.

----------


## الان عثمان

موضوع مهم , و عندي سؤال لطلبة الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير , كثيرا ما نسمع الشيخ يذكر شرح ابن بطال و ابن الملقن واغيره من الشراح . فما الشروح التي يعتمد عليها الشيخ حفظه الله ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

واعتذر الإمام الجعبري عن موافقة اسم شرحه لاسم شرح الإمام شعلة، يُنظر هذا الموضوع:
اعتذار الإمام الجعبري من تسمية كتابه "كنز المعاني"

----------

